# lăptucă / salată



## Áskera

Bună tuturor!

Aș vrea să știu ce cuvânt se folosește zilnic în limba română pentru a ne referi la legumă (numită “lettuce” în engleză). Am văzut și “salată verde”. Este vreo diferență?

Mulțumesc anticipat!


----------



## farscape

În principiu, lettuce (leptuca* lactuca sativa) s-ar traduce ca lăptucă dar în limbajul comun _salată verde_ este termenul folosit, pentru a distinge între legumă și fel de mâncare, salată  (generic salad).

* autocorrect


----------



## Zareza

*SALÁTĂ,* _salate,_ s. f. 
*1.* Plantă legumicolă erbacee din familia compozeelor, cu frunze mari și rotunde, comestibile _(Lactuca sativa)_
*2.* Preparat culinar făcut din anumite legume fierte sau crude, cu adaos de oțet, zeamă de lămâie și untdelemn, care se servește ca aperitiv sau ca garnitură *sau* preparat culinar făcut din fructe (s_alată de boeuf_ / _salată de fructe)_

*LĂPTÚCĂ*_*,* lăptuci, s. f. _Plantă erbacee legumicolă din familia compozeelor, ale cărei frunze (dispuse în formă de rozetă, alcătuind la unele varietăți o căpățînă) sunt comestibile (_Lactuca sativa_) 

Se folosește cuvântul *salată *pentru a desemna *salata verde* ca legumă (adică este o prescurtare), dar și orice fel de *salată* (sărată sau dulce) ca fel de mâncare.

Salată din lăptucă (dex) - nu am auzit niciodată în limbajul curent


----------



## farscape

Zareza said:


> Salată din lăptucă (dex) - nu am auzit niciodată în limbajul curent



Și totuși _salată de lăptuci_ se folosește în românește, vezi aici și aici.


----------



## Zareza

Echivalentul (curent) în limba română al cuvântului *lettuce* din limba engleză este *salată verde*. Menționarea că se poate folosi doar cuvântul *salată *(când ne referim la *salata verde*) apare în funcție de context.

*1.*Dacă într-o *salată (ca fel de mâncare)* se regăsește *salata verde (lettuce)*, o vom numi *salată verde* sau, simplu, *salată*.

Ce conține această *salată*? *Salată (verde)*, roșii, castraveți, brânză....

*2.*Dacă salata respectivă (ca fel de mâncare) conține un anumit tip de salată (legumă), se specifică acest lucru:

*Salata *conține:
- salată *Batavia*
- salata *Romaine*
- salata *Iceberg*
- salată *Lollo Rosa* / *Lollo Bionda*
- salată *Frunză de stejar*

În România este cultivată preponderent* salata tip Butterhead *(tip de salată standard) (*vezi post #3*)

@farscape, „lăptucile” din imaginile din *post #4* sunt de fapt* Valerianella locusta*, în română se numește *salata mielului* sau *fetică* (în engleză: *lamb's lettuce*, *fetticus* etc.) Vezi aici, de exemplu, sau wiki.


----------



## Zareza

Interesant ar fi să ne spună @Áskera în ce context a întâlnit cuvântul _lăptucă_.


----------



## farscape

Mă bucur că banala salată (verde) a generat un interes așa mare 🙂

În concluzie *lettuce* este *salată verde*, conform cu #2 și #5 😉


----------



## Áskera

Mulțumesc foarte mult pentru toate răspunsurile voastre!



Zareza said:


> Interesant ar fi să ne spună @Áskera în ce context a întâlnit cuvântul _lăptucă_.



Abia l-am văzut în dicționarul nostru, al casei. Am pozat _pus_ întrebarea din cauză că “lăptucă” și “salată” apar în căsuță dreaptă precum traducerea lui “lettuce”; aceea _ceea ce_ m’a zăpăcit.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Comparing the same words with other Romance languages like Italian and Sardinian, *lăptucă *is the plant and *salată *is the dish made with* lăptucă*, and other vegetables, with olive oil and salt.

*Italian :* lattuga / insalata (lattuga is the plant, and insalata the dish)
*Sardinian :* lattuca / insalada (same as above)


----------



## Olaszinhok

Hello.
Actually,* Insalata* can also be the plant in Italian. To be more precise, it can be referred to different types of similar plants.
So, insalata is used as in Romanian.

insalata in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Olaszinhok said:


> Hello.
> Actually,* Insalata* can also be the plant in Italian. To be more precise, it can be referred to different types of similar plants.
> So, insalata is used as in Romanian.
> 
> insalata in Vocabolario - Treccani



This can be true in some regions where they use Insalata also for the plant. but it's etymologically wrong, since the word Insalata, is the feminine past participle of the verb "in + salare" (to put salt). It's correct to use Insalata when speaking about the dish and not the plant (which is not naturally salted!)


----------



## Olaszinhok

Dear Sardokan,
Insalata is also the generic term for the plant. Have your read the Treccani, it's not regioanl at all. (In some regions, they could not call it like this, but this is another matter…).
Have a look at this, particularly at the first meaning of the word:
insalata in "Sinonimi e Contrari"

For instance, it is the same in French:
Définitions : salade - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


----------



## Sardokan1.0

It sounds really alien to call the plant "insalata". I've never heard the word used in that way.


----------

